
Citizenshub.org: Presidential Campaign Funding Visualized - danmeister
http://www.citizenshub.org
======
rlgaines
Game Changer!

------
kaytv
freakin amazing!!!

------
seesawrickshaw
siiiiiiiiiiiick.

------
rlgaines
Wow this has so much detail about the presidents.... Where was this
earlier!?!?!?

